# Help please



## waggybaby (Jul 28, 2009)

I need some help and advise.

Sasha barks at dogs. Not just barking, she becomes Kujo.
I have had many trainers, and have tried the treat method, look at me, water bottle and pennies. I have brought her to watch dogs sitting outside the dog park. She is socialized with dogs. My sons dog comes over 4x a week, we walk with 2 other maltese and their Mothers and she goes to agility classes. She doesn't bark then. but she goes CRAZY when we are walking, or I am carrying her, or she is sitting on my lap and she sees a dog go by. I hold her and tell her enough, but nothing helps. If she can go up to the dog when she is on her leash she doesn't bark until she has to walk away, then she goes crazy.

Please can anyone give me advise. I have had many trainers and tried all of their advise and it is one year later and we have not gotten anywhere.

Thank you so much


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

She sounds like a reactive dog to me. My Frank was quite reactive. I used a certified trainer and she helped me to turn him around. But it isn't like you "cure" them. It takes consistency and work to keep him non reactive. This book was also recommended by another member here and I found it very helpful. 
SCAREDY DOG! - UNDERSTANDING AND REHABILITATING YOUR REACTIVE DOG by Ali Brown

Welcome to Dogwise.com

P.S. my trainer was very adamant about carrying small dogs. She says it creates "Armpit piranhas! "


----------



## waggybaby (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks I'll look into the book.
My Sasha is crazy even when is on all fours!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I wish I could help, but I can't. My MiMi loves any human she meets, but she doesn't like strange dogs...especially puppies...she hates puppies. Sometimes we meet another Malt and I expect them to like each other, but at best, they ignore each other, but try to get the attention of their human. Fortunately, when they misbehave you can just pick them up. 

I'll be checking back on this thread to learn more. I took Meemer out at a young age and tried to socialize her to other dogs. She has a few friends and loves her brother and aunt, but she just doesn't want other dogs to get too close.

At least you're not alone...sigh.


----------



## JChess (Sep 15, 2010)

picking them up when they bark or react reinforces the negative behavior. If they know everytime they do it they will get mommy time they will continue to misbehave. Further, I used to do this with Zeus and he learned by association that he can bark at any dog and instigate and either I will pick him up to save him or the other owner will panic and pull their dog away. Either way it enforced him being a bully in public and because they are our fur babies we tend to let slide things. If you think a behavior would be unfavorable if your dog was a pitbull it is likely an undesirable behavior in any dog.


----------



## waggybaby (Jul 28, 2009)

When Sasha barks at dogs when she is walking I don't pick her up.

How did you get Zeus to stop barking at other dogs.
Any advise will be welcome.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Depends on why the dog is barking as to how you fix it. If you can't find a decent trainer to evaluate the behavior and make a helpful plan, I would get a referral to a veterinary behaviorist. Without seeing in person, it is impossible to know the motivation behind the behavior and any of your actions that may be influencing it.


----------



## waggybaby (Jul 28, 2009)

My trainer from puppy class told me it was reactive barking.

Sasha doesn't seem fearful, but what do I know. 

She just gave me the name of an animal behaviorist, and a reactive dog class in NJ. I live in NY, but I will see how far the class is from me.

Any advise?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

My advice is get some more qualified help in person. The advice and evaluation from the trainer doesn't mean too much to me if the trainer could not also provide a solution.


----------



## waggybaby (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks, I am calling an animal behaviorist today.


----------

